# Disney Bans Selfie Sticks in its Theme Parks



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2015)

Although I don't use one, I'm wondering why they make a distinction between cameras, camra phones, and selfie sticks. It is yet another senseless rule. People can do the same with smartphones and get the same results.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/disney-bans-selfie-sticks-in-its-theme-parks-062615.html


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Although I don't use one, I'm wondering why they make a distinction between cameras, camra phones, and selfie sticks. It is yet another senseless rule. People can do the same with smartphones and get the same results.
> 
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/disney-bans-selfie-sticks-in-its-theme-parks-062615.html



The old days where you would ask a complete stranger to take your picture with your camera, and then take a picture of them with their camera, are long gone..... pity! you met a lot of neat people.....


----------



## dolina (Jun 29, 2015)

A lot of people can also run away with your camera, too.

My guess is the selfie stick could be used as a weapon or accident-causing obstruction.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 29, 2015)

The issue isn't the selfie, it's the *stick*.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> The issue isn't the selfie, it's the *stick*.



Yup, I can imagine what might happen when people are using selfie stick during the rides: the person getting hit by the flying stick gets suddenly one thousand billion dollars richer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2015)

tpatana said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The issue isn't the selfie, it's the *stick*.
> ...



In my experience, most people would rather have their eye back, or their arm or leg, rather than the $$. All these things have a $$ value, its rare for more than that value to be paid out. The injured party almost always loses more than the $$$ can compensate.


----------



## Khufu (Jun 29, 2015)

_Illustrated by arms-length selfie, complete with reflections of arms and camera_

I guess they struggled to find a selfie-stick shot image anywhere on the internet hosted by a site with journalism/distribution rights as an integral part of their T&Cs...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 29, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> The old days where you would ask a complete stranger to take your picture with your camera, and then take a picture of them with their camera, are long gone..... pity! you met a lot of neat people.....



Well when you have people like my GF who puts every single piece of personal and sensitive information on her cell phone (facepalm!), I don't wonder why people are reluctant to hand over their cell phones these days.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 29, 2015)

Interestingly, those people absolutely don't mind wath FB, Googirl et al. do with all that personal and sensitive information. I mean, they only collect info in order to improve your user experience don't they?

At least, they recognize the value of all of your photographs



AcutancePhotography said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > The old days where you would ask a complete stranger to take your picture with your camera, and then take a picture of them with their camera, are long gone..... pity! you met a lot of neat people.....
> ...


----------



## Pookie (Jun 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Although I don't use one, I'm wondering why they make a distinction between cameras, camra phones, and selfie sticks. It is yet another senseless rule. People can do the same with smartphones and get the same results.
> 
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/disney-bans-selfie-sticks-in-its-theme-parks-062615.html



Says the guy born in 1939 not 1999... Next up, dang kids these days or another similarly dating statement ...

Try wading through a storm or sticks and cell cameras when you walking with you 3 year old and family in tow. It ain't fun.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 29, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Although I don't use one, I'm wondering why they make a distinction between cameras, camra phones, and selfie sticks. It is yet another senseless rule. People can do the same with smartphones and get the same results.
> ...



I'm confused here, is the guy born in 1999 the daddy of the 3 years old?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2015)

IMG_0001 said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I think he is flattering me. A three year old at my age? 

I've been to Disneyland in Southern California, and never waded thru sticks. Does Disney World have you wade thru sticks?

Its never rained when I've been there, but it was not the rainy season. I did visit Disneyland many times over the years, the first time in 1957 when I was a kid and the subject of my Dads photography with his Brownie Hawkeye! I've took various cameras and young children over the years, my last trip used a digital camera in about 1998. I found it enjoyable to take my kids and let them enjoy the attractions. In spite of the big crowds, photography was not a issue for me, sure, someone was always walking in front of the camera just when I was ready to snap a photo. I never had a lens that could capture my kids as they were on a ride or water chute, just not enough focal length. 

BTW, I know nothing about selfie sticks, I just pointed out the restriction, and that selfies will continue to be taken using other cameras, so if distracted people are causing a issue by behaving in a unsafe manor, it won't change. 

Here is my son in 1998 at Disneyland taken with my first digital camera, a 2.1 mp Fujifilm MX700. They cost about $500 then. The technology was changing rapidly, so I updated cameras every 3 years to another that was vastly superior.

Note that Disneyland sold lots of toys and souvenirs that could be used to poke someone, lost of toy guns, swords, etc. Even light sabers


----------



## TeT (Jun 29, 2015)

it makes sense... ppl taking selfies are often enough oblivious of their surroundings (enough that it is noticeable in the right environment) the addition of a stick in their hands is dangerous.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 29, 2015)

TeT said:


> it makes sense... ppl taking selfies are often enough oblivious of their surroundings (enough that it is noticeable in the right environment) the addition of a stick in their hands is dangerous.



http://college.usatoday.com/2015/06/19/utah-valley-university-installs-texting-lane/

Maybe they need a selfie lane...


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 29, 2015)

While I'm not nearly as old as Mt. Spokane Photography ;D... I can remember the days when taking a photo of oneself was considered weird. One would be considered conceited or self-absorbed.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 29, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> While I'm not nearly as old as Mt. Spokane Photography ;D... I can remember the days when taking a photo of oneself was considered weird. One would be considered conceited or self-absorbed.



Well, most of us carry a device in our pocket that's smaller than a cigarette box, battery powered and would have been considered super computer some 30 years ago, capable of accessing all the information in the world. And all we do with those is watch cat videos or post pictures of food we are about to eat.

30 years ago if you told people that, you would have received nice soft room and a shirt with long sleeves.

Times surely change.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2015)

tpatana said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > While I'm not nearly as old as Mt. Spokane Photography ;D... I can remember the days when taking a photo of oneself was considered weird. One would be considered conceited or self-absorbed.
> ...



Around 1966 or 1967, a 4 function calculator cost about $400 and was considered amazing. The next year, TI and HP came out with scientific calculators and ignited a war about which was better, RPN or Algebraic entry of formulas. I'll bet there is still some who will argue today. I bought a TI SR 50, but also have had several HP RPN calculators. Like DSLR's, I can use either one, its getting the job done that counts.

I hated those huge mechanical calculators that we used in school to get approximations of Bessel Functions by iteration. YUK! I found a slide rule just like the one I used back then at a garage sale a couple of weeks ago, and then a day later, found a old Post bamboo slide rule in mint condition. I have some of the metal ones around as well as a circular slide rule or two. 

I also have a circular slide rule for photographers used to calculate DOF and DR  I was just kidding about the DR, we called it exposure latitude back them..


----------



## distant.star (Jun 30, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Well, most of us carry a device in our pocket that's smaller than a cigarette box, battery powered and would have been considered super computer some 30 years ago, capable of accessing all the information in the world.



The character, Virgil, in the 1974 movie "The Apprenticeship of Duddy Kravitz" said it best...

"That's a falsehood."


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 30, 2015)

distant.star said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Well, most of us carry a device in our pocket that's smaller than a cigarette box, battery powered and would have been considered super computer some 30 years ago, capable of accessing all the information in the world.
> ...


I used to use the UNB mainframe.... at one time it was the third most powerful computer in Canada.... It processed 32 bit instructions at one million instructions per second and had 200 Megabytes of online disk and tape storage.... that's not enough computing power to play an mpeg song....

The most powerful computer in Canada was a Cray 1 supercomputer.... 64 bit processor and capable of executing 80 MILLION instructions per second.... and it had 8 Megabytes of memory! It only weighed in at 11,000 pounds and sucked back 120 amps 3-phase at 600 volts/phase..... now THAT was a computer!

My ipad has a 3 core 64 bit processor that runs at 1.5Ghz, 6 Megabytes of on-chip cache.... and an 8 core GPU thrown in as well.... and 128Gbytes of storage.... over 100 times the computing power of that Cray 1 super-computer.... 16,000 times as much memory.... and it's a phone.... and it's a camera.... and it runs all day on battery..... and yes, you have access to all the info in the world.....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 30, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



And yet, the cray might still run circles around it doing the job it was intended for. Iiphone and the like is fast because its ultra specialized, the cray could do math at crazy speeds. I remember when we got ours for aerodynamic computations and simulations.

I tool programming lessons on a pdp 8, throwing switches to set the program into the memory, and then learning to do a bootstrap loader to load the program via punched tape from a teletype machine. My first computer was a Atari 400 that I bought for my son, but used it myself too. When the IBM PC's came out, I bought a clone and learned that Dos was basically a Unix clone. Then next PC I built myself, and did that for many more years. At one early point, our not so computer savy boss bought a hundred or so HP150 pc's, intending to run them from a HP mini computer that he also bought. It was a disaster, but he did not have money left to buy software for the individual machines. Eventually, we talked him into buying Macs and PC's. We managed to get a Lisa which was a beautiful machine and precursor to the Macintosh.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > it makes sense... ppl taking selfies are often enough oblivious of their surroundings (enough that it is noticeable in the right environment) the addition of a stick in their hands is dangerous.
> ...



They tried that in a city in China previously - the people that didn't use their cellphone walked in the assigned lane, the people paying attention to their cellphone were all over the place


----------



## Khristo (Jun 30, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Around 1966 or 1967, a 4 function calculator cost about $400 and was considered amazing. The next year, TI and HP came out with scientific calculators and ignited a war about which was better, RPN or Algebraic entry of formulas. I'll bet there is still some who will argue today. I bought a TI SR 50, but also have had several HP RPN calculators. Like DSLR's, I can use either one, its getting the job done that counts.


 
There was never really any argument about RPN vs algebraic! Anyone.......anyone......


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 30, 2015)

Speaking of the future...


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 30, 2015)

tpatana said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > While I'm not nearly as old as Mt. Spokane Photography ;D... I can remember the days when taking a photo of oneself was considered weird. One would be considered conceited or self-absorbed.
> ...



I love it!

Would the reason one would be locked up be because...

a) Sci Fi technology like that is unthinkable

or 

b) Unthinkable that mankind would have such technology and waste it away on cat videos


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 30, 2015)

*...the original Disney Selfie Stick Thread Got Hijacked...So...*

...can anyone tell me what Disney's policy concerning monopods is?

In other words, can I take a monopod into the Disney Parks?

What about a tripod?


----------



## sanj (Jun 30, 2015)

I think that besides being a safety issue, it would also reducing the photo sales of people. The photos people buy when the ride is over.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: ...the original Disney Selfie Stick Thread Got Hijacked...So...*

You might start by typing in Disney photography policy into the googles and one of the first hits gives you a list of what you can't bring into the park. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: ...the original Disney Selfie Stick Thread Got Hijacked...So...*



AcutancePhotography said:


> You might start by typing in Disney photography policy into the googles and one of the first hits gives you a list of what you can't bring into the park. ;D



Too much work. I want to know the answer, too. Can you post it here? Unless the thread gets hijacked first, that is...


----------



## TeT (Jun 30, 2015)

sanj said:


> I think that besides being a safety issue, it would also reducing the photo sales of people. The photos people buy when the ride is over.



no; its just the stick not the selfie...

at Disney it is akin to driving and texting.... some of the articles and selfie stick complaints are very pointed...


----------



## Rahul (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: ...the original Disney Selfie Stick Thread Got Hijacked...So...*



neuroanatomist said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > You might start by typing in Disney photography policy into the googles and one of the first hits gives you a list of what you can't bring into the park. ;D
> ...



You can't bring tripods / monopods that don't fit into a normal backpack


----------



## distant.star (Jun 30, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> and yes, you have access to all the info in the world.....



If you think you have "access" to all the information in the world, you're living in a very, very small world.

If you honestly believe you have access to every piece of information in the world, let me know. I'll pose a few simple questions that will disabuse you of that naive notion.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 30, 2015)

Having information available, then finding it, then reading it, then understanding it... that makes for a whole lot of steps where things can go wrong...

And then, the psychological aspects come to play...

http://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/xge-0000070.pdf



distant.star said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > and yes, you have access to all the info in the world.....
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 30, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > and yes, you have access to all the info in the world.....
> ...



come on now.... you know it's a figure of speech......

and besides, it gives me access to this forum.... and this form has Neuro on it..... therefore it has access to all the info in the world 

let's not take ourselves too seriously eh?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 30, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...


Ah yes.... the good old days... toggling in the bootstrap loader on a pdp 8.... paper tapes, OMR's, keypunches... wire-wrapping high density memory cards with 2102's.... programming in machine language... My friend, we are getting old... 

BTW, my TRS-80 pocket computer still works.... if only I could get photoshop to run on it......


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 30, 2015)

and back to topic.....

There have been several cases where people have tripped over tripods..... that's probably why they are often banned... there is a fear that they will get in the way in the case of an emergency.

Likewise, there have been cases where people have bumped someone else's selfie stick and fights have erupted.... but it is a rare occasion... unfortunately, with the internet, everyone hears about these things and over reacts....

Personally, I have never been told not to use a tripod or monopod, but I have been asked to move off to the side where I am not in the way. In a crowded area such as Disney world having a ban on them makes sense as there will be an awful lot of people wandering around not paying close attention to where they are stepping. To my mind, selfie sticks are a continuation of the same logic.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 30, 2015)

tpatana said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The issue isn't the selfie, it's the *stick*.
> ...



+1 Most likely the reason.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 1, 2015)

What about monopole? Okay at Disney? Or banned?


----------



## Brand B (Jul 4, 2015)

This new ban is in response to specific incidents. Selfie sticks have been prohibited on rides for some time, but people were still (attempting) using them while on rides in motion. This has caused situations that would endanger people, and they have therefore taken the additional step of just banning them from the park.

It is definitely safety related, not revenue related.


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 4, 2015)

Ban them on the rides not the park itself. I don't use them myself but it seems wrong to ban them outright.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 6, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> Ban them on the rides not the park itself. I don't use them myself but it seems wrong to ban them outright.



How are is the park officials going to ban sticks on the rides, when it is allowed to carry them in the park? It is not like they are going to stop the ride in the middle.

This is another case of a subgroup of people ruining it for everyone else. If people could use selfie sticks responsibly, there probably would not be a problem with them.

When making public safety policy, you have to put it at the lowest denominator. Anyone who works in the safety industry understand just how low that denominator is when dealing with the public.


----------



## fragilesi (Jul 6, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > Ban them on the rides not the park itself. I don't use them myself but it seems wrong to ban them outright.
> ...



Spot on!

Sadly because we have stupid people we need lots of "stupid" rules to deal with them.


----------



## Roo (Jul 6, 2015)

maybe they should have some selfie stick only rides at the end of the day then there's a good chance of removing some stupidity from the gene pool without inconveniencing others;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 6, 2015)

Roo said:


> maybe they should have some selfie stick only rides at the end of the day then there's a good chance of removing some stupidity from the gene pool without inconveniencing others;D



Stupid people tend to sue corporations. Stupid people often don't like to take responsibility for the results of their stupidity. 

Families of stupid people tend not to want to accept that their family member was, in fact, stupid, and will sue also. 

I see stupid people. They are all around us. They don't even know they are stupid. ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > maybe they should have some selfie stick only rides at the end of the day then there's a good chance of removing some stupidity from the gene pool without inconveniencing others;D
> ...


somebody in Maine mounted a fireworks cannon to their head on July 4.... and when it went off it killed them.

https://www.bostonglobe.com/2015/07/05/maine-man-dies-motor-tube-explosion/5drhYj3rwDuk01GeG8tbkI/story.html

This tells us several things....

Stupid people walk among us....
Despite being stupid, you can still be creative and innovative....
a mixture of beer and explosives can be deadly....
a selfie with a Cannon is not the same as a selfie with a Canon....

and a quote from the man's brother: "Devon was not the kind of person who would do something stupid" indicates that stupidity may be genetic.....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 6, 2015)

Did the explosive mortar have a warning, informing the customer that they should not put an explosive mortar on their heads and light it?

Clearly, the company was at fault as was the person who sold the fireworks. Sue them all!!!


----------



## tpatana (Jul 6, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> This is another case of a subgroup of people ruining it for everyone else. If people could use selfie sticks responsibly, there probably would not be a problem with them.
> 
> When making public safety policy, you have to put it at the lowest denominator. Anyone who works in the safety industry understand just how low that denominator is when dealing with the public.



Yup. Exactly why I'm hesitant buying drone, because I think too many idiots use them "wrong", and at some point they'll ban them completely. Don't want to end up paying several thousands for drone if next week it might be illegal to fly at all.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Did the explosive mortar have a warning, informing the customer that they should not put an explosive mortar on their heads and light it?
> 
> Clearly, the company was at fault as was the person who sold the fireworks. Sue them all!!!


This is the problem with idiots... they will think of things that no smart person would think of, so how can you have a disclaimer?

CAUTION! Do not attach explosives to your head and detonate them.....

CAUTION! Do not stand on roof of car while driving at highway speed....

CAUTION! Do not steal grocery carts and ride down steep hills in them.....

CAUTION! Do not cover your children's hands with peanut butter to get pictures of wild bears licking them....

CAUTION! Do not ask friend (particularly those with zero archery skill) to shoot the apple off of your head.....

and unfortunately, the next disclaimer does exist... in the bulk nuts bins at my local grocery store...

Peanuts. CAUTION! This product may contain peanuts!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 7, 2015)

and on the subject of stupidity....

http://www.citynews.ca/2015/07/06/man-charged-after-floating-over-calgary-in-a-lawn-chair-suspended-by-balloons/

(Hey... it was inspired by a Disney movie)


----------



## GaabNZ (Jul 7, 2015)

I was up in Disneyland and California Adventure parks at the end of May and every man and his dog was carrying a selfie stick. 

It was unreal to see the amount of people with them, and every store was selling them all over the place. Must be a massive business selling them.

I took my Go Pro on my wrist mount and used it on the rides, great footage, but I can uderstand fully why they won't let you on a ride with the sticks.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> somebody in Maine mounted a fireworks cannon to their head on July 4.... and when it went off it killed them.
> 
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/2015/07/05/maine-man-dies-motor-tube-explosion/5drhYj3rwDuk01GeG8tbkI/story.html


Sounds like we have an excellent candidate for this years' Darwin Award :


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> This is the problem with idiots... they will think of things that no smart person would think of, so how can you have a disclaimer?



When I was in the Military in EOD our tech manuals all had a repeated safety warning

"Do not eat or ingest high explosives"

We wondered why this would be needed. It is kinda self-evident that high explosives are made of toxic chemicals.....

Until one of our young troops decided to eat and ingest some high explosives. We had to put in a special order for extra facepalms for that one. 

Unfortunately, the troop survived and probably procreated by now.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



That would be Photoshop C 1982 ("C" for Cassette)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: Disney Bans Selfie Sticks in its Theme Parks Follow On*

Follow on article, other venues to ban them as well.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/more-public-venues-to-consider-selfie-stick-bans-070915.html


----------



## RGF (Jul 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> The issue isn't the selfie, it's the *stick*.


Good riddance to the stick. Rude people swing it around and occasionally hit other people.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 2, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Although I don't use one, I'm wondering why they make a distinction between cameras, camra phones, and selfie sticks. It is yet another senseless rule. People can do the same with smartphones and get the same results.
> 
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/disney-bans-selfie-sticks-in-its-theme-parks-062615.html



The selfie stick actually holds the cell phone / smart phone out and away from the subject to take the selfie. The stick itself is not a camera. It is sort of a monopod or boom cell camera holder for the self-absorbed.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 2, 2015)

Sometimes I´m a bit slow ... and when I finally get a selfie rig, they ban them ... :


----------



## dcm (Aug 2, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Sometimes I´m a bit slow ... and when I finally get a selfie rig, they ban them ... :



priceless!


----------



## jthomson (Aug 2, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Did the explosive mortar have a warning, informing the customer that they should not put an explosive mortar on their heads and light it?
> ...



Common sense isn't.
Nothing is foolproof, fools are so ingenious.


----------



## jthomson (Aug 2, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> and on the subject of stupidity....
> 
> http://www.citynews.ca/2015/07/06/man-charged-after-floating-over-calgary-in-a-lawn-chair-suspended-by-balloons/
> 
> (Hey... it was inspired by a Disney movie)



Don, you really shouldn't give them ideas.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 2, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Sometimes I´m a bit slow ... and when I finally get a selfie rig, they ban them ... :



That's great! Don't forget the duck lips!


----------

